# Ok you syrup sucker!!!!!!



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Matty doesn't have any money.. If he did, he would have bought my Constitution.. :becky:

You best be packin' some waffles so you can collect in syrup..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Matty doesn't have any money.. If he did, he would have bought my Constitution.. :becky:
> 
> You best be packin' some waffles so you can collect in syrup..


 Or bring a small... repeat small shot glass to get a bit of that Crown.. :tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> OK Matty you've taken enough jabs in the past week to get your point across. Obviously you want a piece of me, so the time is upon us.
> Time for you to put your money where your mouth is. NFAA nationals you, and me.
> what do you say???
> 
> day by day? or 3 day total the choice is yours.


:mg: WOW! Now I'm way to skeeeerd to even make a showing.



JawsDad said:


> Matty doesn't have any money.. If he did, he would have bought my Constitution.. :becky:
> 
> You best be packin' some waffles so you can collect in syrup..


Ya what he said!



IGluIt4U said:


> Or bring a small... repeat small shot glass to get a bit of that Crown.. :tongue:


No Crown for you! One year!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jawsdad said:


> matty doesn't have any money.. If he did, he would have bought my constitution.. :becky:
> 
> You best be packin' some waffles so you can collect in syrup..


:roflmao:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> :mg: WOW! Now I'm way to skeeeerd to even make a showing.
> !




:chicken01::bartstush:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Matty, maybe bowgod can come up with a "tag team" partner... I will cover your back if you need me  I am sure I have a couple of 520's in me.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hey jack spratt........if he loses, make him wear a pens jersey. :rofl:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Matty, maybe bowgod can come up with a "tag team" partner... I will cover your back if you need me  I am sure I have a couple of 520's in me.




ooooo Do I smell a challenge????


Hornet What do you say we teach these syrup suckers a lesson!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

We got syrup... what do you have to anty up with us Canuckelheads?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> We got syrup... what do you have to anty up with us Canuckelheads?


Tick repellent...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

WOW!!!! You guys have gone and skeeeerd my computer. This thing wants no part of going on the internet. Hence my delays all day in responding.

BowGod. I'll take what ever challenge you decide you want to fly with.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Matty, maybe bowgod can come up with a "tag team" partner... I will cover your back if you need me  I am sure I have a couple of 520's in me.


Sounds good to me Chris.

Think you can find a dance partner BOWGOD?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Sounds good to me Chris.
> 
> Think you can find a dance partner BOWGOD?


Oh I am sure I can. 



What do ya say Hornet we gonna do this????


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

How did this get to the second page.... I am not hearing bowgod's challenge... what is going on? scores????


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

He's too Skeeeerd!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

araz2114 said:


> How did this get to the second page.... I am not hearing bowgod's challenge... what is going on? scores????




```

```
check out hornets thread... he updates the scores daily.. so far..:thumbs_up 

youll see why it's a little quiet here...:zip:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> check out hornets thread... he updates the scores daily.. so far..:thumbs_up
> ...


He knows full well what's going on down here SP. He's down here kicking all our butts shooting a 44 yesterday and a 43 today. ukey:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*nice shooting..*

right bait... wrong fish...


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

epsi::moviecorn


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> epsi::moviecorn


Tom, what you doing on AT today? Aren't you manning the trailer? :shade:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hornet and bowgod seem to have vanished... I still can't figure out where they went. 

Too bad, I was hoping to see some crispies... Only heard of these, never actually had one in my hand


----------

